#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπόγεια έργα

## noutsaki

http://mycourses.ntua.gr/document/document.php

πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες παρουσιάσεις απ'το ομώνυμο μεταπτυχιακό μάθημα του εμπ.

http://mycourses.ntua.gr/announcemen...dReq=PSTGR1002

και σε αυτή την διεύθυνση, μέθοδοι ανάλυσης και σχεδιασμού υπογείων έργων.και στα δύο links επιλέγω *εργαλεία - έγγραφα* και enjoy..

----------

mred-akias

----------


## Theo

για μέλη ΔΕΠ και φοιτητές μονό ? :Λυπημένος:

----------

